# Manpower Peps



## msumuscle (Mar 25, 2012)

Anybody tried their Ipam and CJC 1295?  This will be my first run with peps.  Was also wondering if getting peps from research sites is hit or miss like ancillaries such as clomid and nolva?


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Mar 26, 2012)

I haven't tried mp's ipam or cjc but everything else I have tried has been g2g.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 26, 2012)

I haven't.. but I know a place that has real good stuff. LOL


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 26, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I haven't.. but I know a place that has real good stuff. LOL




LOL I wonder who that could be


----------



## Hymlock (Mar 26, 2012)

ManPower - Great source - GTG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

